# What do you have?



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

i was just wondering... what brand and size of four wheeler do you have??? and if you have a picture post it for us all to see please!!!

i'll start out... we have a 1996 Polaris 425 Magnum. I'm wanting to get a sport four wheeler so that i can have some fun this year.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Runs like new. Custom paint job


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

1998 polaris sportsman 500 And it is a blast to ride. My previuos atv's were.

1984 honda ATC
1984 kaw. ATC
1988 250x
1989 250r 
STEVE WHEN YOU SEE THIS CAN YOU TELL ME HOW AND IF I CAN MAKE MY PIC. SMALLER. THANKS


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

No pictures guys but I enjoyed viewing yours. Sportsman that ice fishing setup looks right for me. Do you have any conditions(slush,water or heavy snow that shuts it down)? I have a 220 Kaw Bayou thats great for hunting and ice fishing when there's no snow but 5" of snow and I'm done. I want to get another but this time a 4x4 for ice fishing but don't know what brand or how big.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes it looks like that Sportman is ready to go anywhere.


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

doughboy,
I have'nt had too much problems getting around on the ice, unless the snow gets too deep. I put the tire chains on to help with hauling out my fishing shanty. There are a lot of different bikes out there to chose from take your time, shop around and test ride. 


Hey Steve,  she's ready to go alright. Ready to go right down to saginaw bay tues. to try our luck on catching a few of them eyes.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Whoops , Harve forgot to log off my puter. That is my thread above.

sportsman


----------



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

It's a 2000 Banshee, it's not a very good pic, but it's all I have as of now.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

A note about my three wheeler and it's back rack. Even if you don't have a definite use for one of these, I recommend you install one. It has literally saved my neck more than once. Granted, I was doing some stupid things on it, but there was a few times when I wasn't doing some stupid things on it and the bike decided to come over backwards on me and the rack was enough to allow me to throw the thing over and off to the side.


----------



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

Here's a better picture,


----------



## WIN38-55 (Jan 17, 2000)

98 300 2x4 Arctic Cat


----------



## ZJ_Rick (May 22, 2001)

I sold my 89 warrior and bought a 2001 Raptor. Ride blue!!!


----------



## Kirk (May 31, 2001)

I have a 1999 Kawasaki Prairie 400 4x4 and a 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500 4x4.

My quads and misc other toys


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2001)

I have a 1998 Kawasaki Prairie 400 4X4 and I have had nothing but problems with it! Recently a thing on the cam shaft broke and seized the camshaft, broke it, and then broke the timing chain, rockers, rods and ruined the head. Costing me $1600 to get fixed. Wished I never would have bought it!!! This winter it sezied up on me out on lake erie because it had an oil line blockage, and I have just changed the oil and filter. Biggest peice of junk money pit I've ever had. DO NOT BUY ONE!


----------



## codes (May 23, 2001)

Steve are you wanting to sell that three wheeler??


codes


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

1999 Yahmaha Banshee with some custom and aftermarket parts, it will smoke the competions guarenteed.


----------



## littlejohn (Mar 16, 2001)

My dad has a 1998 Kawasaki Prarie, and i used to beat the snot out of it. Plows snow and ice fishes during the winter. Never had a single problem with it. I think maybe u got a lemon there Jason. Other than changing oil the only thing weve had to do is put a new battery in it last winter.
John


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

2000 Sportsman 500 - wonderful for ice fishing and hunting!


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Just sold my 1996 Yamaha 400cc Kodiak, it was a great machine hated to get rid of it. I just bought a 2002 Yamaha 660cc Grizzly. What an impressive ATV. Birdog's been teasing me that he's going to use it for the guide service next week, hymm not. lol. Antway I'm a Yamaha fan they have always been a good machine with little maintance and a decent resale on them. Later. Born


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

We just got another four wheeler. I think it's a 95 yamaha 350 Big Bear. We're going to get rid of it soon too. The Polaris, even though it is an automatic is faster, more powerul and has a more pleasant ride.


----------

